# Bosch 1617EVSPK vs Milwaukee 5616-24



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking for a router to use in and out of table.
Currently have a PC 690 I bought cheap on Craig's List a few years ago and have used it a lot but lacks a plunge base, above table adjustment and dust collection.
My understanding is that no router has great collection but some would be better than none. Considering Bosch 1617EVSPK and Milwaukee 5616-24. I am leaning towards the Milwaukee because it comes with everything I need where as the Bosch requires a different base for the table and the dust collection both which are added cost so the Milwaukee actually comes out cheaper I think. Also the Milwaukee seems to have slightly better reviews and it just appeals to me more.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are both good routers Joel but the router that seems to be scoring the highest marks for table use lately is the Triton. If you close in the area around the router bit on your fence and attach to a shop vac or DC you will get pretty good dust collection. Quite a few manufactured fences use this method because it is simple and works well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Joel, I'm not sure I understand your comment re the Bosch 1617 *EVSPK*
You did realize the EVSPK is the package deal where you get both a fixed base and a plunge base with the motor unit?

The fixed base is ideal for under-table mounting, and the motor unit quickly pops out of that base so you can use it in the plunge base (included). 
You may choose the Milwaukee for other reasons, but lack of Bosch's flexibility shouldn't be one of them. Did i mention the 1617 EVS comes with above table height adjustment?
Sanders, Routers, & Finishing | Routers-Corded | Bosch 1617EVS, 2.25 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router | B248466 - GlobalIndustrial.ca
_"Now includes RA1161 Fixed-Base with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table"

_


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Those are both good routers Joel but the router that seems to be scoring the highest marks for table use lately is the Triton. If you close in the area around the router bit on your fence and attach to a shop vac or DC you will get pretty good dust collection. Quite a few manufactured fences use this method because it is simple and works well.


Chuck,

I was at one time I was considering the Triton 3-1/4 HP for table use. But now I need something more versatile. There are not a lot of reviews on their 2-1/4 HP model and some of them are not positive and it seems their customer support isn't great. I know most power tools including Milwaukee are made in China now but I still feel better going with Milwaukee. As far as dust collection goes I realize its done on the fence when using a table, I was wanting some dust collection when using out of the table.

Thanks


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Joel, I'm not sure I understand your comment re the Bosch 1617 *EVSPK*
> You did realize the EVSPK is the package deal where you get both a fixed base and a plunge base with the motor unit?
> 
> The fixed base is ideal for under-table mounting, and the motor unit quickly pops out of that base so you can use it in the plunge base (included).
> ...


Right, but then if you want to use in a table I think you need to buy RA1165 under table base for $55 and then RA1173AT dust extraction kit for $38 so the total is around $293 vs $250 for the Milwaukee which I believe includes everything. The price isn't really the issue if there was something better for up to $350 I would consider it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think there's a misunderstanding of what's included(?).
The EVSPK package includes both bases, the fixed one is the one that's adjustable from above the table. You don't need the dust collection accessory as you're going to have one built into your fence (I think that was the plan?)
The dust collection accessory is for freehand use, especially when you're doing edge routing.
There are several configurations in the 1617 series...the 2 1/4 HP versions have electronic speed control with soft start.
*"Now includes RA1161 fixed-base with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table"*

1617EVSPK 2.25 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools

AND the best customer service in the industry, and I can personally testify to_ that!_


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000QV1CXW/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

You do, however, get some nice extras with the Milwaukee...
The extra baseplates and centering cone are a nice touch. And yes, the dust collection thing is a great idea. 
My Bosch 1619 EVS had one included but I'm not sure if the 1617EVS ones do(?).

(Bit of a price premium however.)


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess price wise they are pretty close and it comes down to nuances and preferences.
I thinking seeing them in person would help but having trouble finding any locally. Looks like Lowes might have the Bosch, they don't carry Milwaukee and Home Depot only sells Milwaukee online.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Joel.
Also see Bosch MRC23EVS.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/37744-milwaukee-5616-24-bosch-1617evspk.html


Bosch - MRF23EVS Midsize Fixed-Base Router - Fine Woodworking Tool Review


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As much as i like my 1617's, i think Bosch has confused people by offering the "RA1165 Table Base". That table base is actually the fixed base without the wooden handles. Depending on the size of the table plate opening, the handles of many routers need to be removed to drop into the table. So... the "table base" was born. I simply mounted my fixed base in the table, and use the plunge base for hand-held, spare wooden handles are in the case. (then i bought a second kit, so there's a spare fixed base, and i keep an Emerson clamp mount on one of the plunge bases for a sort of "track router".)

If you do get the 1617EVSPK--no need for the table base. Bought my first one used, for something like $85--excellent condition and it came with the dust collection stuff...i got lucky. Second kit was a reconditioned, current recon price at CPO is $174. No problem with any recon tool i've ever bought--usually they are simply returns that didn't actually get used. 

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wanna see it in person? Well, here ya go.

The Bosch 1617 combo comes with the fixed base as shown below. I have it attached to a Kreg insert plate. The plate has a hole predrilled for the hex key adjustment wrench so you can make adjustments from above the table. My plate isn't attached to the table so I lift out the whole mess, change bits and stick it back in. 

The motor also fits the plunge base which you can use for handheld operations.

Check out my adjustable height table/dual router work table.


----------

